# Benadryl dosage--please advise!!!



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks keeps licking at a spot near the base of his tail. There seems to be a scab/dried blood and so I think maybe there might have been a tick there that he pulled off. Ticks have been TERRIBLE this year, I remove one daily.

I have been putting gold bond powder on the spot every day for the past 3 days so today I decided to increase my attention. I shaved the hair away (my God, what thick fur there!), cleaned the place with hydrogen peroxide, put on some vet RX cream called Zymox (for treatment of topical infections, wounds and cuts), and then put on more Gold Bond powder.

But, after all that "attention" Brooks is now MAD to lick at the place!! So I put the Elizabethan collar on him and want to give him a Benadryl capsule. He weighs about 80 lb. Is one 25 mg capsule the right dose?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They can have 1 mg per pound of their weight, that's what the er vet told me when my dog got stung by a bee and swelled up.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was told 1 mg per pound also. I don't think 1 would probably do anything for him. But 2 would probably do it. Tinkerbell weighs between 75 to 80 pounds and 2 works great for her.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks....I just gave one as the dosage for adults and children over age 12 was 1 or 2 capsules.
I'll give a second one.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like I need to up Libby's dose to two/25mg capsules to relieve her swelling/droopy eyes. Thanks everyone..


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kady & Daisey - both 60/65 lbs - 2 in the a.m. and 2 in the p.m.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

The vet said I could give some to Charlie but I was always afraid. He seems to have a runny nose lately. Does it make them very tired. I know I get knocked out when I take them.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

The vet has me giving Lily 2 a day for her itchies.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> The vet said I could give some to Charlie but I was always afraid. He seems to have a runny nose lately. Does it make them very tired. I know I get knocked out when I take them.


I've never noticed Tinkerbell being more sleepy than usual.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

You can give up to three pills twice a day. I've given Garrett that much and he's been fine. The dosage is as per my vet.

Good luck!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My vet told me when Rusty got stung by something 2 to 3 capsules where ok, I only gave him 2 and it worked just fine.


----------

